# Breezyknoll Kennels?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful dogs...


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

They do look very nice! Ill agree with ACC!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry...bumping!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i know she collected dogs very quickly..i wouldn't sell her a breeding prospect when she inq but she may be legit.....don't know......


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking at their website it looks okay. I would inquire about Summer's elbow clearance though. Seems the other dogs have this clearance and their is no mention of hers on their website and k9data. As with anyone you consider getting a pup from, ask a thousand questions and then verify everything you can. Unfortunately you will come across some slick and untrustworthy people breeding dogs, just as you do in every other walk of life.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Wel she has quite a few dogs, all from the similar source its seems. I would be cautious. Summer and Echo have no elbow clearence. Also the eye clearences on the dogs are all old. They need to be done evey year lots are 3 and 4 years old unless she has done them and not provided updates. Also she does not list who she is breeding to check clearnences and COI's. I would maybe do some more looking around. Just my opinion.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If you live close enough go for a visit and go with your gut feeling. Then do your homework on clearances.

http://www.offa.org/search.html

http://www.vmdb.org/verify.html

http://www.k9data.com/default.asp

I'm surprised that a Canadian breeder has Gold-Rush dogs. I don't like the look of Koso's eyes but that's just me - I'm a nut on goopy eyes in photos.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I followed "Ice" and "Radar" to k9 data, and then to the OFA database. Neither dog was listed on the OFA database. Both indicated hip/elbow/heart and eye clear on the website yet were not found, which would concern me greatly.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ditto a couple of the girls. When I typed either "Breezyknoll", "Breezyknoll's" or "Breezy Knoll" in the OFA search, one dog with that prefix came up. It was a Great Dane. 
I was going to suggest asking them if perhaps they use PennHip, but then saw that Goldenjoy Ece of Breezyknoll is listed on K9 database as being OFA, so it's not that they have PennHip instead. K9 Data should be alerted...

I'd run.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I followed "Ice" and "Radar" to k9 data, and then to the OFA database. Neither dog was listed on the OFA database. Both indicated hip/elbow/heart and eye clear on the website yet were not found, which would concern me greatly.


Actually as listed on k9data Ice's hip clearance is OVC, perhaps the elbows are also. Radar's "clearances" look as if they may be prelims also looking at k9data. I agree I would be very concerned. Exactly why we need to ask a thousand questions and then verify.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Ditto a couple of the girls. When I typed either "Breezyknoll", "Breezyknoll's" or "Breezy Knoll" in the OFA search, one dog with that prefix came up. It was a Great Dane.
> I was going to suggest asking them if perhaps they use PennHip, but then saw that Goldenjoy Ece of Breezyknoll is listed on K9 database as being OFA, so it's not that they have PennHip instead. K9 Data should be alerted...
> 
> I'd run.


Many say OVC as well, I would look for someone else if you want I can send you a list of reputable breeders in your area. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually as listed on k9data Ice's hip clearance is OVC, perhaps the elbows are also. Radar's "clearances" look as if they may be prelims also looking at k9data. I agree I would be very concerned. Exactly why we need to ask a thousand questions and then verify.


True, but they also read OFA cardiac. TNone of the dogs I checked are listed on OFA with ANY clearances.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

But the hearts would have to be sent in to be listed. Maybe she didn't send them in but they were done by a BCC.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> But the hearts would have to be sent in to be listed. Maybe she didn't send them in but they were done by a BCC.


Again true, but then there is the issue of saying that you have "OFA" when you don't. I'd advertise "Board Certified Cardiology heart checks"...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

When we were looking for our first golden the first breeder we checked was Breezyknoll. We also asked on this forum... as we were considering both them and Stonemead. After hearing the opinions on this board and visiting both places we decided against Breezyknoll and went with Stonemead instead and now have a beautiful, healthy 16 mo. old golden girl!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

JoVonD said:


> I've been a bit curious to see if anyone has any comments on Breezyknoll Kennels. We've been in touch with them since October about getting a Golden Retriever and have reserved a puppy for a spring/summer litter with their dogs Bear and Summer (pictures on the website). They seem legitimate but I was just wondering if anyone here has dealt with them before? I've noticed quite a lot of posts asking about breeders and thought I'd do the same.
> She has been very informative and upfront about everything and has answered all of our questions though, they seem great. But then again sometimes there's more to it than what meets the eye.
> Their website is www.breezyknollkennels.com if you'd like to take a look.
> Thank you!


I dont know this kennel personally, but I do know Koso! I can tell you he is one beautiful boy, with a lovely personality. I know this because I cared for him for a few years. Gee its nice to see him again.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i know i too list OFA heart and don't send in my original certificates for the formal certificate...so I guess I should re-word to "board certified cardiac clearance" as well....I will probably submit these for my boys but really have never felt the need, when i provide the original evaluation form to puppy purchasers ...so that is not saying she doesn't have clearances....I just wonder at how quickly she has aquired her breeding dogs and how quickly she got into breeding...almost overnight!!!!!!!


----------



## JoVonD (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh wow, I'm glad I checked back here and that I asked about Breezyknoll's. 
It's just a bit surprising because she's been reassuring me of clearances and how she's done her research on all of her dogs and all that... I'm a bit worried about purchasing from her now. 
Well, she sent me an email last week and I still have to get back to her, what kind of questions should I be asking about the clearances? Should I just tell her we're not interested anymore? Knowing that you guys have all checked on the clearances and it didn't turn out too well worries me a lot. Making sure we have a healthy pup is a big deal to us, we've been hearing about the genetic problems goldens can have and that's been one of our biggest concerns and we told breezyknoll's that and she's been reassuring us about it, even telling us what a good breeder would do by checking back on all of the dogs, getting clearances and all that. 
Lego&Jacub: we live in windsor, it's about an hour and a half away from breezyknoll. That would be great if you could refer me to another breeder. 

Thank you all so much for helping me out, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would be asking her to email me scanned actual copies or mailing me copies of Hip, Elbow, Heart, and Eye clearence copies. Or find another a breeder.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is exceedingly important to see actual documentation of health clearances. I personally prefer to send everything to OFA because it is then easily verified. However, at the very minimum, request to be shown copies of the actual exam results. If a breeder cannot, or will not happily show these to you, it is safe to assume that there is a problem, and it would behoove you to take a pass.


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

So what ended up happening? Did you get a Breezyknoll puppy or did you go somewhere else? 
My friend has a dog from Breezyknoll who is about 3 years old and has not had any health problems. We are considering getting one from there because of its proximity to us (we're in Windsor) and they appear to be pretty reputable. We are going to visit and ask questions first of course so we will make sure to ask for certificates for clearances.


----------



## JoVonD (Dec 31, 2007)

Unfortunately, we didn't end up getting a puppy at all. Some financial things came up too and the timing just wasn't right so we're holding off on it for at least another year. I'm starting university in the fall too so there just isn't enough money to handle both and the timing is off. But, I'm willing to wait of course. 
That's great that you're getting a puppy! I'm in Windsor too, so they were a great choice, location wise. I guess the only reason I became skeptical was when I posted about them out of curiosity here and heard what others had to say about clearances and what not, I just got worried.
I wish you all the best with getting a puppy and good luck


----------

